# gas vs electric



## crate (Jul 28, 2005)

hey all,

Still new to this site. I tried to search on this site and on the net, but never found what i was looking for. I'm looking to get my son(yea, okay for me too) a REAL rc truck(not that junk at the walmarts). There are a few truck out that we are looking at and will be getting shortly. 
I know this is a very generic ? on this, but how long will these trucks run on one tank of gas? 

The tmax electric will run 15 mins or so on electric.. Would gas be longer/ shorter then this.

Again i know there are many factors that can effect this, but just a general ballpark.

Thanks


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

As a very general rule you should get about 10 minutes per tank.... but, you can refuel the truck while it is running so your "run time" is unlimited.


----------



## bftb3 (Sep 10, 2005)

if hes new to the sport of rc maybe your better off with the electric truck just buy a xtra set of batteries  if thats not an options gas is good too


----------



## TiKi Ræcing (Aug 19, 2005)

definately go with electric, I got a revo and sold it for a XXX-T, and I am so much happier, I built a track in my backyard and my electric car runs so consistent and my 3300 and 2400 batteries last about 20-25 minutes. (They are the individual cells with deans goodies) I love electric and you can get them to go just as fast.


----------



## RcSideWinder (Sep 1, 2005)

an elec is prob. faster(if you run a brushless)but nitro gets juices pumping and neighbors mad!


----------



## Eppler (Aug 5, 2007)

Went from electric to gas and will never go back!!!!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You are replying to a thread that is 2 years old.


----------

